# Professor Layton Vs. Phoenix Wright



## Twylyght (Mar 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;hpxEQIe5jdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpxEQIe5jdw[/video]

When I first heard of this, I thought it was fake.  Turns out it's real.  I'm a big fan of the Ace Attorney games.  I haven't played the Professor Layton ones yet.


----------

